# Pond catfish eats baby ducks?



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've recently learned my wife's friend has a pretty good sized pond. She was telling me she has catfish in there and she's seen them come up and eat baby ducks! has anyone heard of something like that before? either way, when it warms up enough or freezes up enough, i'm going fishing there! the catfish have been in this pond for 30 years or so


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We have duckling eating bass, catfish and turtles in the lake next door. The catfish are channels and were around thirty inches last time we saw them. The bass are up to six pounds. We caught a 28 pound, 19 pound, 12 pound and 8 pound snapper out of the lake through the years. The catfish just make a slurping sound when they take the duckling. The bass sometimes make a strong splash. The ducklings simply disappear when a turtle takes them.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe they're in the 30 inch range as well in her pond. i cant wait to fish it!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well you wont need that stink bait just a few little yellow duck,shouild do the trick.have a quackey time


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Get yourself one of these, lol.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

now thats awesome! LOL. i didnt realize ducklings were on the menu for so many fish


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Baby ducks are easy prey. My dad and I were down at Reelfoot lake one April morning fishing for crappie amongst the cypress trees. We barely noticed a grey squirrel had climbed down a log that was laying in the water. It climbed all the way to the end of the log where it went into the water. At the waters edge it found an acorn. It sat up and began cutting that acorn. We didnt give it a second thought and continued fishing. We were startled when all hell broke loose. It seems a large flathead came out of the water and inhaled that squirrel. In a wall of water that squirrel was gone. We sat there dumb founded. If I hadnt seen it with my own eyes I'd never believe it. After a bit, we resumed fishing only to be startled again by another big splash by that fallen log. We were amazed that a catfish would eat a squirrel. Imagine what was going through our minds to see that catfish jump out of the water and place another acorn on that fallen log.










Gotcha!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Was at CJ Brown crappie fishing the fuel pier inside the Marina perhaps 15 yrs ago in the early AM predawn. A mother mallard had 6-7 ducklings in tow, paddling around; they came up to me expecting some bread or whatever due to people feeding them. Was doing my best to ignore them and keep them off my line went the mother duck raised up and just SANK, quacking and frantically beating her wings; the baby ducklings just went NUTS, literally running to and fro 2 actually collided as I looked on in disbelief about 4-5 ft away. They finally gathered under the dock, quacking; about 4 or 5 minutes later there was a loud splash under the dock and 4- 5 of the survivors raced out from under the dock in every direction as fast as they could go. Mom duck never did come back up. Have wondered if a BIG snapper grabbed her or a big cat? That was the ONLY time I EVER saw a duck SINK before my eyes; because she was in the shadow of the dock I never did see what got her...best guess was a BIG catfish that also got 2 of the ducklings too...


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

fishngolf said:


> Large mysterious fish eats a duck! - YouTube


That's pretty good right there!


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

A few years ago I was fishing Bolivar dam. A baby duck came out of the spill way chirping like crazy. I watched for a few minutes slowly swim my way and I was curious to see if something would attack it. Sure enough, it swam past me I turned my head to cast and looked right back and there was just a huge boil where the duckling was. I figured it was a pike or largemouth. I had just recently caught and released a 24 inch LMB there and thought it had come to tell me hello. lol. Fish will eat what they can find, no matter the species. For example my top carp bait is live crayfish and I have even caught a few 10 lbs carp on YUM Crawbug tubes right at the spillway at Bolivar. (yes, hooked in the mouth, not snagged)


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

LOL at the video!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone know what to use to remove stains from a chair cushion?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My son swore he saw a BULLFROG take a baby mallard right in front of him once. Now that had to be a good sized frog!!


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a buddy who has a small pond over ran with muskrats. this spring his lab got into a nest of babies and there was almost a dozen babies about three inches long it took only couple mins for everysingle one to get eaten by the bass in the pond. they just swam out about ten feet and gone. I beleive the frog eating a duck. ive gooten several 1 to 3 puond bull frogs giging and have found large crayfish and other frogs in them when i gutted them. frogs were so big they were like cleaning squrriels.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> My son swore he saw a BULLFROG take a baby mallard right in front of him once. Now that had to be a good sized frog!!


I was fishing my pond and there were some finches squawking like crazy at the water so I went over there and a frog had one in its mouth. It was fighting to get out and then it went under and the birds just waited there. It was sad...couldn't believe it!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Saw a sad one two years ago. Was at Nimi and heard something fall through the limbs and hit the water. Didn't think much, but kept hearing a tiny squeaking sound and a tad bit of splashing. Check it out, it's a baby bird trying to stay above water. As I'm trying to find a way to maybe save it, BOOM, huge bass explodes out beneath it, swallows it whole!
Continue fishing, about 30 minutes go by and a large bird (hawk?) comes flying to the tree, squawking and screaming. It flew in every immediate direction for almost an hour, steadily crying out, almost begging for a response from it's young. Wild! 

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## fishmonster11 (Jul 5, 2009)

Ya bull frogs can definitely take down baby ducks. I used to have a large pet one (bowser) and would feed it large mice and chipmunks. They'd disappear 3 seconds after landing in the tank.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

3 lb. frogs and 24" bass. I've always said fishermen and golfers are the biggest liars. They keep proving it every day.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Mickey said:


> 3 lb. frogs and 24" bass. I've always said fishermen and golfers are the biggest liars. They keep proving it every day.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

You are wrong on this one Mickey.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Mickey said:


> 3 lb. frogs and 24" bass. I've always said fishermen and golfers are the biggest liars. They keep proving it every day.


3lb + frogs do exist.. 
http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Bullfrog


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw a catfish take a duckling underwater at a pond in a public park in North Canton. It's a catch and release pond. Saw lots of ducks there, but not many ducklings! Fish will eat absolutely anything they can fit in their mouths!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not sure why I have this picture but it's pretty cool.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Mickey said:


> 3 lb. frogs and 24" bass. I've always said fishermen and golfers are the biggest liars. They keep proving it every day.


What is so far fetched about a 24" bass? Theyre pretty common, maybe not so much in this part of the country but they are here. I caught one myself. As far as being a liar, I dont B.S. my stories about being on the water. I take it too seriously to make up some silly story about FISH of all things. Unfortunately alot of folks do tell stories...like the guy that told me about catching a bunch of 13-15 lbs bass in some pond. I cant stand hearing bogus fish stories so I sure as heck dont make up any. Note: This isnt a rant or anything, just giving a simple respone. No hard feelings.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

bdawg said:


> I saw a catfish take a duckling underwater at a pond in a public park in North Canton. It's a catch and release pond. Saw lots of ducks there, but not many ducklings! Fish will eat absolutely anything they can fit in their mouths!


So did the catfish release the duckling? or is it a scofflaw?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

After about 30 seconds, the duckling popped back up to the surface. It was lucky on that day at least.


----------

